# Silly/stupid General ? From Newbie



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

I am looking fwd to keeping our new camper ready to go in a moment's notice. We are former pop-up-ers, and we had to engage in considerable packing/unpacking for each trip.

I feel really stupid posting this







but here goes. What's OK to keep stored in a hot trailer between trips? I am wondering about things like:

toothpaste

mouthwash

shampoo/conditioner

soap, dish detergent, laundry detergent

How about sugar, powdered creamer, splenda, salt, pepper

Do you keep your beds made? Linens and pillows and towels all stored and ready?

Thanks for any advice you can give.

Beth


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All of the above and yes, beds made.

Add Max air covers to your trailer and you can leave the roof vents open all year which helps with heat and humidity when not using.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Beth,









Not a stupid question at all. I have everyting in there. I bought everthing that I need when camping. 
Everything you listed & then some.







Just make sure chips, cereal, crackers, sugar & stuff are sealed real well.

Have Fun Shopping!!!

Tami


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, on all that stuff. Humidity is your biggest problem, so keep the dry stuff in a zip lock.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

All the above X 4, plus my Outback is plugged in all summer with the fridge on and stocked with condiments and beverages.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

No such thing as a stupid question on Outbackers! Ever! we keep our unit stocked in the on season. Fridge is on and has non-perishables in it, pantry is stocked with canned goods and other essentials. With the exception of fruits, fresh vegetables, meats etc. We even have some clothes in the wardrobe. So we are ready to go almost immediately. It really makes things easy on that friday before camping when you get home from work. 15 minutes of loading and pre trip checks and you're ready to go! After camping for 6 years I would like to think we have it down to a science!

A benefit to this is if you're in an area prone to "Natural Disasters" and you have to leave...well you're almost ready to go.

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

What Eric said- we are spot-on... We New Englanders have to be prepared for any weather related emergency, as well as last minute camping trips!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Beth:

We do not have the luxury of keeping our camper at home and it is not plugged in while in storage. We usually have at least 1 to 2 weekends between trips. Upon returning from a trip, we empty the fridge, unload all the perishables, linens, etc. then drop the camper off in storage.

After washing the piles and piles of laundry, we store all the linens, etc in laundry baskets at home. When we have a chance, (usually the next weekend), we bring our camper home, give the inside a good cleaning, make the beds, and replace any non- perishables. If time permits, I may give the exterior a bath.

We keep soaps, shampoos, toothpaste, etc in the camper so we donâ€™t have to pack and load these things each time. Be careful with the â€˜pumpâ€™ soaps, etc. If they are the kind that you can â€˜closeâ€™ by pushing the pump down and twisting to lock, be sure to do that. I have had a few leaks after they fell on their side when in transit.

Having a clean, well stocked and ready to roll camper helps cut down on the prep time when we get to go on our next trip. I try to retrieve the camper 1 to 2 days before departure. We turn the fridge on to let it get cool, load the perishables and clothes and off we go. We usually arrive late at camp grounds because we leave after work. Our son is usually pretty tired and goes to sleep soon after we arrive. Having the beds already made really is nice.

Chris


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We do a lot of camping so we decided to keep the trailer ready to go except for food and clothes. We bought an extra electric shaver, curling iron, hair rollers, tooth brushes, stocked make up case, cell phone chargers, small boom box for outside, medications, batteries, etc.. We were always forgeting something so now everything stays in the TT. Only need to load extra food and clothes before we go. We are plugged in all summer so it's easy to restock the fridge with things we've used throughout the week.

We have a pad and pencil on the counter and if we run out of anything we write it down so we can restock when we get home.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Beth,
Congrats and welcome! You will find that evey question (no matter how many times asked) is answered in a friendly manner









Our camper is fully stocked and ready to go at a moments notice. I keep everything that I would keep in the house in the camper. I have learned though that you should really keep things like chocolate bars and candy in the house until ready to camp.









Michelle


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What Eric (egregg57) & Kevin/Stacie (Calvin&Hobbes) said!!! ....right down to "There's NO stupid question on Outbackers. EVER!!!".


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

In short, if someone said "let's go" all I have to do is throw SOME clothing together other than jackets and camp shoes, (that's already in there) hook up and go.

TT is plugged in, fridge is always on, dry goods get resupplied upon return as needed, beds washed and remade if needed etc.

If we have time before we go, and feel like it, we will stock up a couple of days before with any food stuff we will need for the trip but frequently we will go shopping locally to get stuff after we are at the CG. We like to sample the food delights sold locally. Both restaurant and food stores/cook your own.

Did someone say "Lets go"? I hear CHINCOTEAGUE calling this weekend.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We keep the same things in the Outback that we have in the house. Beds are made, fridge stocked with condiments, freezer usually has stuff in it too.
Welcome







Beth.

Enjoy using your Outback.


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> Did someone say "Lets go"? I hear CHINCOTEAGUE calling this weekend.


Let us know where you go on Chincoteague and what your experience is. We are game sometime! The last time we camped there was 14+ years ago, and in a tent. We are going to Point Lookout State Park this weekend though http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/sou...intlookout.html

Beth








thanks for all th great replies! Makes me feel better about my own strategy! Beth


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Beth,
We go to Pine Grove CG.

It is on the north end of the island and it is very low key. Facilities are old but clean and generally we don't use them anyway. They don't have very many sites and if I had to guess it would be less than 100, maybe even less than 75.

I don't know what type of camping you like or whether or not you have kids because as I said it is very low key so it might not suit your needs. Ours are >18 so they are generally not in the mix when deciding where to go and when they do go with us the considerations are different then when they were little.

There are other CGs on the island and I know a lot of people that like Tom's Cove which is on the south end of the island because it has more for the kids. My problems with it are that it has hundreds of sites, seems to flood given the right conditions and they don't take reservations over the phone. You have to mail your reservation in or some such thing and that just doesn't work for us. Of course Pine Cove has flooded also but I think Toms Cove floods more.

I guess we have been going there (Chincoteague and Pine Cove) for about 5 years now and neither have changed very much so I'd venture to say the way it was 15 years ago is pretty much how it is now. I like going there for a kick-back weekend. We know the place so I don't feel rushed to explore anything, There is plenty of good places to eat if we want to go out or we frequently get fresh sea food and make our own. Additionally, there are just enough tourists to keep it amusing without driving me nuts.

I checked out the CG you are going to this weekend and am very impressed. We have noticed that MD has beautiful CGs many of which I'd love to use are here on Dle-Mar-Va (we are in Delaware) however; the DW has to have her dog and MD CGs don't allow pets so that ends that discussion.

Enjoy your OB and this weekend.


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> Beth,
> We go to Pine Grove CG.
> 
> I don't know what type of camping you like or whether or not you have kids because as I said it is very low key so it might not suit your needs.
> ...


That CG looks right up our alley! We will try it sometime. Tom's Cove we stayed in years ago.

Point Lookout, where we are trying to stay this weekend, is a state CG and allows dogs. We have 2







. In fact we are staying in the defined "pet loop." Otherwise, I am not aware of pet restrictions in the state --- I will have to check it out, thanks.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Beth,

Point Lookout is one of my favorite campgrounds! We haven't been to it in years, though.







We moved a little farther away and it's now a five hour drive. We would get sites that backed right on the bay. Beautiful!

Jessica

PS: The Maryland State campgrounds we go to usually have a designated pet loop.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We keep ours stocked with dry goods and the beds are made with clean sheets. As was suggested - Max Air vent covers are a good investment. I keep all three open and leave a couple of windows cracked and I never have problems with humidity.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Ours stays pretty much stocked except the fridge cause it is not at home.

A few tips for the storage routine.

I try to wash linens at the campground either the day we are leaving or the day before. Of course this only works if we are somewhere that has these facilities.

If no wash facilities or just no time when gathering laundry for packing up I have two bags one for clothing and things that will stay at home. The other for things needing to be returned to the trailer. As soon as we pull up at home the later bag goes into the washing process. Usually by the time we have unloaded this load or so of laundry is done and back in the trailer.

Any of you who have camped with us also probably have noticed packing up is a long process at the happycamper site. We both have our jobs but the Outback comes home clean. At most I might have to quickly sweep the floor after we've unloaded everything. If we could keep it at our house we'd skip this step. At first we didn't do this but adding this step makes returning to storage less stressful for us.


----------

